

What's really going on with the Old Spice numbers? - amohr
http://mohrslaws.blogspot.com/2010/07/this-is-why-nobody-takes-you-seriously.html

======
mahmud
I love meta-journalism; this stuff about investigating the investigators is
good for improving one's research and critical thinking. NPR's "On The Media"
does a similar thing on a weekly basis.

